# Spent most of the weekend trying to clean up my laptop..



## Denise1952 (May 27, 2014)

..and still not sure what the problem is.  It seems to work find except for two things I cannot get figured out.  I've checked two forums on puters, to find help, but no, clear answer.  Maybe someone here has had a similar problem.  I'll keep it short as I can, and simple as I can.  First, I'll put what I am using for a laptop, and it is now about 2 years old:

Toshiba Satellite L775D-S7132
64-bit
AMD Radeon
Windows 7 Home Premium

I don't know what else anyone might want to know, but I will tell you if you ask.  My problem has been with Windows Explorer (used to be called file-manager) and specifically, my Libraries.  I now understand what Libraries are, basically, just shortcuts to where the actual files are.  But when I open Libraries from the "pinned" icon in my System Tray, all my files are in there, like normal.  But I noticed that when I clicked on "upload" a photo, an empty picture-folder opens.  The two attachments I saved to my desktop and used the insert image here on SF.  That works fine.

The other thing that is really disconcerting is that many links I come across are broken.  Links or even clicking an icon on my desktop, doesn't open the program, file etc.  I just tried my Touch Pad device which I usually leave turned off because I like using my mouse with the laptop.  So I could not open the Touch Pad device and try the touchpad.  I thought may my mouse wasn't working right on those "broken" links/icons.

So, last night, I did a system restore, back to Friday.  Then I ran my anti-virus, malwarebytes, and Super anti spyware.  Same problems exist.  I am worrying because there is something wrong, but I have no name for it.  I did have quite a lot of adware/spyware/cookies but no virus that I saw.  I deleted all the "threats" my security programs came up with.

Thing is, I've been on these movie sites, big fish games and others, and just afraid something is lurking on my laptop, I mean something besides me.  Anyone have any thoughts?

I would reinstall Windows 7 if I had a disk, but this laptop came with it, and no disk.  And like the cluts I am, I didn't make a restore disk when they asked me if I wanted one when I was setting it up


----------



## Mirabilis (May 27, 2014)

Denise, you can try and place your cursor on the Library Folder called Pictures and Right-Click on it for a dropdown menu.  It should give you some choices.  I would first try "Restore Defaults" and you can also "Add Folders" and pick the folders you want that library to include.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 27, 2014)

I did try that Mirabelis, it is a dead link, I get the menu, w/restore defaults, but when I click, nothing.  So now I am doing a Factory Restore.  Or I am trying to find all the instructions, the right ones.  Tried one video that said to start by clicking 0 and power button, to put me into the "restoration" but it just turned on the computer.  Ty for your help though Denise


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2014)

Sometimes going into control panel/appearance & personalization/folder options ..and click on single click to open an item may help with the links.  The default may be 2 clicks.


----------

